# Zeichnungsprogramm für meine Diplomarbeit



## geminiden (28. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich bin gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit mit PHP und Mysql und habe nur ein Semester Java gehabt, deswegen habe ich zuwenig Ahnung von Java. Jetzt sollte ich jedoch in meine Arbeit ein Applet haben das wie ein Zeichnungsprogramm funktioniert. Gibt es Leute die freude hätten mich zu unterstützen? 

Thaks an alle! 

:-( 
Ausgangslage: 
Wir wollen über das Internet eine Rapporterfassung für die Firma Lehmann 
erstellen. Bis jetzt ist der Kundendienstmitarbeiter jeweils mit einem 
Vorgedrucken Formular beim Kunden gewesen, hat dieses ausgefüllt und der 
Kunde hat unterschrieben. 

Ziel: 
Der Kundendienstmitarbeiter kann beim Kunde den Laptop hervornehmen, sich 
auf unserer Seie einloggen und alles erfassen. Danach zeigt er dieses 
Dokument dem Kunden und dieser Unterschreibt es mit einem Zusatzgerät 
online. 

Problem: 
Nach diversen Abklärungen haben wir gemerkt das es keine einfache lösung 
gibt die Unterschrift online zu erfassen. Nach Rücksprache mit einer 
Webdesign Firma wurde uns gesagt wir sollen das mit JAVA realisieren. 
Leider sehen wir beide, dass uns die Zeit nicht reichen würde dies selbst zu 
programmieren da uns einfach die Erfahrung fehlt. 

Was wir brauchen: 
Wir haben den WACOM PenPartner2 USB gekauft(siehe links untern). Der 
funktioniert wie eine Maus. Wir möchten eine Internetseite oder ein Applet 
wie im Anhang. 
-Man sollte Unterschreiben können. 
-Löschen und Wiederholen, falls Unterschrift nicht i.O ist 
-Eingabe Feld für Rapportnummer 
-Das Bild sollte dann als jpg gespeichert werden mit dem Namen 
"Rapportnummer.jpg) 
-Angabe des Speicherortes auf dem Server(solle dann eigentlich immer geleich 
sein. 

Über ein Mithilfe würden wir uns sehr freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Thomas Hirschi & Marcel Graf 
tomhi@gmx.net

PenPartner2: 
(http://www.wacom-europe.com/int/products/penpartner2/specs.asp?lang=de) 

od. 


(http://www2.computeruniverse.net/ur...e-stifteingabeloesung-fuer.asp&urlmapped=true) 


 


Folgender Code habe ich schonmal imNetz gefunden: 

########################################################## 
########################################################## 


import java.applet.Applet; 
import java.awt.*; 
import java.awt.event.*; 

public class Zeichnung extends Applet implements MouseListener, MouseMotionListener, ActionListener 
{ 
/** 
* 
*/ 
private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L; 
int xold = 0; 
int yold = 0; 

CheckboxGroup cg; 

public void init() 
{ 
add(new Label("Zeichnen mit Farbe ")); 
cg = new CheckboxGroup(); 
Checkbox schwarz = new Checkbox("schwarz",true,cg); 
Checkbox rot = new Checkbox("rot",false,cg); 
Checkbox blau = new Checkbox("blau",false,cg); 
Checkbox gruen = new Checkbox("grün",false,cg); 
add(schwarz); 
add(rot); 
add(gruen); 
add(blau); 
Button loeschen = new Button("Löschen"); 
loeschen.addActionListener(this); 
add(loeschen); 
addMouseListener(this); 
addMouseMotionListener(this); 
} 

public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
Graphics g= this.getGraphics(); 
int x = e.getX(); 
int y = e.getY(); 
Color farbe; 
farbe = Color.black; 
if (cg.getSelectedCheckbox().getLabel().equals("rot")) farbe = Color.red; 
if (cg.getSelectedCheckbox().getLabel().equals("grün")) farbe = Color.green; 
if (cg.getSelectedCheckbox().getLabel().equals("blau")) farbe = Color.blue; 
g.setColor(farbe); 
g.drawLine(xold,yold,x,y); 

xold = x; 
yold = y; 
} 

public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
} 

public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
} 

public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
xold = e.getX(); 
yold = e.getY(); 
} 

public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
} 

public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
} 

public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) 
{ 
} 

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
{ 
Graphics g= this.getGraphics(); 
g.setColor(getBackground()); 
g.fillRect(0,0,getWidth(),getHeight()); 


} 

}


gruss tomhi@gmx.net


----------



## flashray (28. März 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

hast du schon die Minipaint-Applikation von Thomas Darimont gesehen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing...fiken-selbst-zeichnen.html?highlight=zeichnen

Dein Vorhaben ist nicht so unbedingt besonders schwierig:

Schau dir mal folgende Links an:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel14_000.htm#Xxx999378
http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~an/Books/HJP/html/k100150.html#kapitelgrafikausgabe
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Grafikprogrammierung/1.html
http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.awt/pkg.html#Drawing
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/2d/index.html

Fang schon mal an. Wer sich Mühe gibt bekommt hir genügend Hilfe. Teile immer deinen Code mit und wo es probleme gibt und frag spezifisch wie du diese oder jene Funktion umsetzen könntest.

Für den Anfang erstell mal ein Applet ähnlich wie das genannte Minipaint mit dm man einfach nur zeichnen kann. Dann können wir nach und nach weitere Funktionen wie speichern, löschen hinzufügen.


Vg Erdal


----------



## geminiden (29. März 2006)

Hallo,
danke für deine Tips, dedoch komme ich da nicht wirklich weiter. Mein wissen in Java reicht wirklich nur gerade um einwenig die Grundfunktionen zu verstehen.... I need help


----------



## elmato (29. März 2006)

Also ich bezweifle das einer hier die Zeit bzw. die Lust hat Unentgeldlich mit zu wirken, wenn ihr nur Fragen zu Codeing Problem habt wird euch sicher geholfen werden. Ich selber habe auch keinenen EPen insofern wüsste ich auch nicht wie ich auf das Ding zugreifen sollte und das ganze auch noch online, er wird u.U. API's/Schnittstellen bereitstellen aber ohne das Gerät ansich wird euch hier auch kaum jemand helfen können....


----------



## kroesi (30. März 2006)

Hi !

Wenn dieser Pen wie eine Maus funktioniert (also eine Maus ersetzt ...) , dann dürfte es da keine Probleme geben.
Allerdings sehe ich Probleme, die Unterschrift als Bild wieder auf den Server zu bekommen, da ein Applet ja Clientseitig ausgeführt wird.

Krösi


----------



## takidoso (30. März 2006)

kroesi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Wenn dieser Pen wie eine Maus funktioniert (also eine Maus ersetzt ...) , dann dürfte es da keine Probleme geben.
> Allerdings sehe ich Probleme, die Unterschrift als Bild wieder auf den Server zu bekommen, da ein Applet ja Clientseitig ausgeführt wird.
> ...


hmmm aber ist es nicht so das Applets auf den Server zugreifen dürfen, von dem sie geladen wurden?


----------



## takidoso (30. März 2006)

kroesi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi !
> Wenn dieser Pen wie eine Maus funktioniert (also eine Maus ersetzt ...) , dann dürfte es da keine Probleme geben.
> Krösi


Also ich würde das erstmal testweise ausprobieren, also ein progrämmchen schreiben mit den bekannten Listenern dieses Starten und schauen, ob die Events tatsächlich wie gewünscht ankommen, wenn man den pen verwendet.


----------

